# CTS building question



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

I am building a SURFCTS3-6 rod.
I plan to mount either a penn 525 mag or a 6500 ct mag elite on this rod.
I plan to use 14# or occationally 17# mono.
I will use this to fish from the beach and cast a 4 to occationally 5 oz lead with fleas. 

Can anybody share the spacing measurements of the guides. the number of guides, and the size of the guides that you used on your CTS3-6 rod?

Reel seat to be 26" up from butt.

thank you for your help.
[email protected]


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a cts 5-8 here right now.
bought it built, has 7 guides. 
i think 8 guides is better.

and if the 3-6 runs along the same line. i would also say 8 guides

isnt 26" a bit short?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

CTS Start here,Do a Static deflection test or try test casting. These are just suggested starting points 

tip
6.5
14.5
26
38.5
54
71
92 on butt section


SU 1569 13' 0"
tip
5 3/4
14.5
25.5
38 1/4
53 1/4
70 3/4
90 3/4


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you,

The reason I was going with 26 inches is because the two afaw surfs that I have are both at 26 inches, it feels pretty good.

Any help with the guide sizes? I can let the guys from Mudhole or Fishsticks make a size selection (rather not). I will be using a 40-50 lb shock leader on the reel, that shock leader connection is going to be leaving the reel pretty fast and flying thru the guides, I didnt want to size them incorrectly.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cts*



berlix said:


> I am building a SURFCTS3-6 rod.
> I plan to mount either a penn 525 mag or a 6500 ct mag elite on this rod.
> I plan to use 14# or occationally 17# mono.
> I will use this to fish from the beach and cast a 4 to occationally 5 oz lead with fleas.
> ...


Great choice.
I have the 5-8oz paired with the 6500 CT Mag.
That feels good in my hand.
Good balance.
You will love it.
Wayne Fowlkes wrapped mine.
Give him a pm and he would be glad to help you.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

berlix said:


> Thank you,
> 
> The reason I was going with 26 inches is because the two afaw surfs that I have are both at 26 inches, it feels pretty good.
> 
> Any help with the guide sizes? I can let the guys from Mudhole or Fishsticks make a size selection (rather not). I will be using a 40-50 lb shock leader on the reel, that shock leader connection is going to be leaving the reel pretty fast and flying thru the guides, I didnt want to size them incorrectly.


I would do 25, 20, 16, 16, 12, 12, 12, 12T.


----------



## pinfish (Sep 9, 2009)

Standard rule of thumb is 1 more guide then the length of the rod. Having said that, most of the guides will be on the tip end because of the fast action of the CTS blank and the static deflection test you will do when you set up the guides. Having said that I would recommend either the FUJI BLNAG or the BMNAG 16, 12, 10's to the tip at least 8-10 of them. I know Scott and Karen at FishSticks will be most helpful to you in getting that set up. You could also set it up spiral wrap, this rod is the perfect candidate for this. I have built several this way and my customers love them.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

pinfish said:


> Standard rule of thumb is 1 more guide then the length of the rod.


So I should have 16 instead of 6 plus tip? I will have to keep that in mind when I get someone to build it.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> So I should have 16 instead of 6 plus tip? I will have to keep that in mind when I get someone to build it.
> 
> Robert


Teh rule of one guide per foot plus one doesnt really apply to surf sticks, I would say at the most 8-10 guides, plus tip, some have fewer just depends on the static placement of the guides


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

thank you guys, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes I don't think that rule of thumb is put into play when building a surf rod. Having 14 guides one a 13 ft rod that throws 8nbait would just be wayyyyy too many.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

7 on mine casts great!


----------

